# Anyone know what E:\MININT is?



## SteVig (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here, just registered. Anyhow, could do with some help please.

Considering formatting this laptop that someone gave me. Anyway, just booted up from disc and went into the recovery console and it asked me which OS I wanted to log into.

The choices were:
1. E:\MININT
2. C:\WINDOWS

Now, obviously 2 is the windows xp installation on the C drive but what in the world is E:\MININT?


----------



## SteVig (Jul 22, 2008)

By the way it's not an external drive either. So anyway, if nobody knows, does anybody know what will happen if I just log into C:\WINDOWS and choose to format c? Will it remove this E:\ thing as well?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If you wanted to reformat the whole computer, you can use *DBAN* which will irrecoverably delete everything on your HDD.

A download link for *DBAN* is located in my signature.

By the way, I believe MININT is part of Windows PE. If you use DBAN, then MININT will be gone.

-Coolfreak


----------

